# Contacts & Friends - Why?



## grhm (14 Jan 2009)

I was having a dig around my profile and see there is an option to add other users as Contacts or Friends.

What does this do?
What is the difference between the a Contact and a Friend?

Just curious really.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (14 Jan 2009)

User3143 said:


> A friend is a friend and a contact is a contact that you contact for a *pacific* reason.



oceanography?


----------



## Shaun (14 Jan 2009)

I'm not entirely sure myself, but I think somewhere in the software it shows you which "friends" are currently online or something - there is a distinction - I'll look it up when I get chance. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## HelenD123 (14 Jan 2009)

At the bottom of the front page where it shows you who's online, your friends are marked with a +


----------

